
WeWork value plunges to $8B as it hemorrhages cash - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/wework-value-8-billion-c65ba7d7-32d8-4748-a33f-c0c159d2fd84.html
======
rvz
Good riddance to the highest dishonour towards the tech industry.

